# New Sturmey Archer drum front brake



## hoser1 (May 17, 2015)

Has anyone used the new Sturmey Archer front brakes avail. on ebay for a Whizzer? Cheaper than a Schwinn drum brake.


----------



## militarymonark (May 17, 2015)

are you talking about this one? http://www.ebay.com/itm/BICYCLE-FRO...254?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2ecbc42e

I used older versions on this and it works just fine.


----------



## hoser1 (May 17, 2015)

Yeah, that's what I was talking about. Would that hurt the value of a Whizzer?


----------



## Boris (May 19, 2015)

Yes, I put one on a Worksman wheel. It's a very good brake on a very nice wheel. This went on a restored '52 Schwinn. I'd have to say, if a potential buyer were looking for authenticity with period correct parts, yes, it does hurt the value. If your aim is to just ride and enjoy your bike and are just looking for great stopping power at a reasonable price, the Sturmey Archer is the next best thing to the Schwinn front brake. I bought mine for the same reason as you would be, but I do have to admit that I feel like I lost points with it. I just figured it was my bike, I'm keeping it, and I'd spent way too much money on it already.


----------



## vincev (May 19, 2015)

if its your rider,go with it.


----------



## hoser1 (May 19, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I don't want to dump a lot into this bike, but would like it to look fairly close to what it should look like. I have a 1951 WZ frame. I don't know much about Schwinns. What models would have used this frame? I also need to get a springer and fenders so need to know what to look for.   Thanks


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jun 15, 2015)

You will need a Schwinn clamp and try to modify the S.A. brake to look more like the original. Joe Cargola will dimple the frame so the belts can clear.  All the help you will need is in the Whizzer Newsletter 630-897-3601   Ray


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 15, 2015)

hoser1 said:


> Has anyone used the new Sturmey Archer front brakes avail. on ebay for a Whizzer? Cheaper than a Schwinn drum brake.




for the ultimate bargain, you could get this 18 hole brake, make a jig to set the holes right on a drill press, and presto bingo 36 holes an go. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/L900-WORKSM...375?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2800cc088f


----------



## hoser1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I have a WZ frame which is already dimpled. Looks like the brake on ebay would work as is.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hospitals cost much more than a front brake costing any amount.  Be safe for yourself and the people who will ride it after you take your dirt nap.


----------



## hoser1 (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks, makes sense. i can't afford a $300 Schwinn brake, but I can afford a $70 S A brake. Just wanted to know how much a S A would affect the value later.


----------

